# Grub Einträge werden nicht alle angezeigt

## Jefferson

Nach einem Kernelupdate habe ich die grub.conf angepasst und zwar dergestalt, das ich zu den zwei vorhandenen Einträgen einen dritten hinzugefügt habe.

1. Eintrag

title ...

root ...

kernel ...

initrd...

2. Eintrag

title ...

root ...

kernel ...

initrd ...

3. Eintrag (NEU)

title ...

root ...

kernel ...

initrd ...

Beim Neustart werden aber nur die beiden ersten Einträge angezeigt und nicht zusätzlich der neue Eintrag.

Habe bereits grub (Version 1) neu installiert aber ohne Erfolg.

Kann mir jemand sagen was schief läuft und warum der neue Eintrag im Grub Menü nicht angezeigt wird?

----------

## Schattenschlag

vielleicht hast du dich vertippt ? .... statt 

"title" hast du "titel" erwischt

----------

## Jefferson

Gute Idee, aber das ist es nicht.

Was ich an der ganzen Sache auch nicht verstehe ist, dass egal was ich bei default oder timeout angebe, es wird alles ignoriert.

Es wird immer nur der erste Eintrag gebootet auch wenn default auf 1 oder 2 steht.

Bei timeout kann man eingeben was man will. Das Menü bleibt maximal 3 Sekunden angezeigt und dann geht der Boot Vorgang los.

----------

## franzf

Scheint so als wäre die grub.conf die du bearbeitest nicht die, welche von grub beim Start gelesen wird.

Entweder startest du ein grub von einer anderen Partition, oder du hast /boot beim grub.conf-editieren nicht gemountet und schreibst auf ein falsches device.

----------

## Randy Andy

Genau Franz, die Idee hatte ich auch beim Lesen des threads.

Jefferson, 

zusätzlich soltest du auch prüfen ob der symbolische Link im Verzeichnis /boot/grub/menu.lst auf die Datei grub.conf im gleichen Verzeichnis zeigt.

Zeigt auch der symbolische Link im Verzeichnis /boot/boot auf das gleichnamige Verzeichnis und lässt dich immer tiefer nach /boot/boot/ abtauchen beim betreten, dann ist das so korrekt.

Ansonsten heisst es nun, den falschen  -s Link händisch korrigieren, oder löschen und dann Grub erneut installieren.

Ich hatte schon mal so'n Fall, da nahm er den Grub von einer gänzlich anderen Systemplatte einer Parallelinstallation, auch bei wiederholten Neuinstallationen. Das ging so lange, bis ich die zwei falschen symbolischen links entfernte, erst dann installierte sich Grub wie gewünscht dort, wo ich es ihm anwies.

Viel Erfolg, Andy.

----------

